# James Squire Amber Ale



## hsv_069 (30/11/07)

Anyone have a K&K recipe for James Squire Amber Ale? I have done a search but can only find recipes for golden ale


----------



## geoffi (30/11/07)

hsv_069 said:


> Anyone have a K&K recipe for James Squire Amber Ale? I have done a search but can only find recipes for golden ale



In my kit/partial days I made a half-decent JSAA knock off by using a Toohey's Draught kit, adding 200g of dark crystal and 20g of Willamette for finishing. 

Not bad at all.


----------



## warra48 (30/11/07)

I made one about a year ago.
Munton's Premium Blonde tin
Morgan's Liquid Amber Malt Extract 1.5 kg tin
Cluster Hops 12 gr 15 minutes.
Cluster Hops 12 gr flameout.
Safale S04.
Turned out to be a delicous drop, and very similar to a JSAA when tasted side by side.


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

warra48 said:


> I made one about a year ago.
> Munton's Premium Blonde tin
> Morgan's Liquid Amber Malt Extract 1.5 kg tin
> Cluster Hops 12 gr 15 minutes.
> ...



http://www.ebrewcraft.com.au/afa.asp?idWeb...10726&ID=96

The kit comes with all u need to put down an amber


----------



## tdack (7/12/07)

My LHBS suggested the following:

Morgans Royal Oak Amber
Morgans Unhopped Amber LME
Fuggles Hops 12g tea bag steeped for 10mins
Yeast that came with the Royal Oak Amber

That was my first brew after about a 4 year hiatus and it turned out really nice. Probably a little more bitter than Squires Amber, but very nice. Needed about 3 weeks in the bottle.

My second round of this brew went straight into the keg from the fermenter and is getting better every day. :chug:


----------

